# Battery light



## crwchf135 (Mar 20, 2011)

Had to changed the linkage on my Symplicity Prestege that raises & lowers the blower attch. After all done, during checkout, noticed that my battery light was on and the display window has the word ELECTRIC in it. Checked all connections ,all good. Battery was changed out last year . Anything else I can check to correct this problem??? Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dave! Have you confirmed that the battery is getting a charge?


----------



## crwchf135 (Mar 20, 2011)

well not with a meter but didnt have any issues with the battery until now and have had the machine for almost 2 years


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the blower run by an electric clutch? Those thing use a WHOLE lot of juice - when the battery is weak, the clutch wont hold correctly- or if the clutch is wearing out, drawing more then normal amps, itll suck the life right out of the battery- its pretty new- so i dont think it could be worn already.

Since its still cold up there, trying to start a frozen tractor probably doesnt help the battery life either- id check the water levels in the battery ( if its the servicable type) and throw it on the charger for a while.

New batteries arent all theyre cracked up to be- you couldve gotten a battery that was old from the dealer ( ive had that happen- lasted a year n died on me) - you should have the place check the voltage on the new battery before you buy it.

Personally i like using high CCA batteries - 600 and up - they last longer then the smaller ones- specially with a large twin cylender motor.


----------

